# While checking out wood



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Took Dad out and we walked around some trees and I was checking out some wood. These things kept flying up around us. Dads 76 and still loves getting out there and throwing lead. We had a great day. hope this is OK to post.
Thanks Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like you guys did well. Never been, but on my list of things to do.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 15, 2014)

Funny thing is we don't have many pheasants in the country around here, but the birds have adapted to living in the city of Detroit in all the vacant lots, pretty cool. When I go into the city for my truck driving job I can here the roosters cackling and see the birds crossing the roads. Nature always finds a way to survive.


----------



## Tony (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like a great time with your Dad! Treasure it man. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

Awesome, Rodney, what a great day with your dad!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 16, 2014)

That's more birds than I've killed my whole life. I want to know who cleaned all those things? Good shootin'. Gary


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 16, 2014)

wow good shootin you two lol I was happy with the three the boys brought home yesterday. your a good son rodney

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2014)

Holy birds batman....that is whole lotta em....

Good day, good son = Happy Dad....


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2014)

Man thats a lot of birds ! Some good eatin right there .


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 16, 2014)

I bet it tastes like Chicken....Great hunt and I am sure your dad had a blast.


----------



## frankp (Nov 25, 2014)

Bah, tastes way better than chicken... Well, farm raised chicken anyway.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> I bet it tastes like Chicken....Great hunt and I am sure your dad had a blast.





frankp said:


> Bah, tastes way better than chicken... Well, farm raised chicken anyway.



Hey Guys- Pheasant does not taste like chicken. farm or factory...............


----------

